

Ask HN: What's a good practical web language to learn? - joshmanders

Hello fellow hackers. I have 12 years experience with PHP and MySQL, what I am wondering is, what is a good practical web language to learn?<p>I have thought about learning Node.js and MongoDB. Also even thought about Python.<p>Please give me practical reasons, not "X is better than Y because I said so".<p>Thanks!
======
richf
My vote goes toward Node.js.

My reasoning for this is because of the versatility of JavaScript across the
stack (both front-end and back-end) - you only need to learn one language!

As per database, call me old-fashioned, but I'm still with the MySQL camp.
NoSQL databases like MongoDB have their uses, but MySQL is king for me - for
now, anyway. :P

~~~
joshmanders
Thanks for the feedback. Sticking with MySQL would be best for me too as I
know it, but it would be nice to learn a NoSQL database too.

------
Exoseq
I'd go with Javascript / Node.... 1 JS is universally deployed (1 language to
learn) 2 JS works pretty well as a functional language, which is becoming much
more important of late 3 Node(still a work in progress) covers the server side
too, and the result is a scalable, single language solution.

